# Graphic card for gaming



## shambles (Sep 30, 2016)

1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? (Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Ans:Gaming 

2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Saga 500 watt

3. What is your Max budget ?
Ans:16-18. Cant exceed

4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?
Ans:900p
5. What are your current computer specifications ?
Ans: i5 - 4440 8 gb ram b85-g


----------



## Hiesenberg (Sep 30, 2016)

You can go with RX 470 (4GB) or 1060 mini (3GB), though 470 will fit in your budget.

This is a very good GPU, ideal for 900p/ 1080 gaming - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 4 GB DDR5 O


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2016)

+1 to RX470 unless you want to play at higher resolution and settings.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 30, 2016)

980 Ti in 18k . *KumarPradeep* - Please share the link of 980 Ti where it costs less than 20k. Fury X doesn't hold its ground now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2016)

KumarPradeep said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti    of 6 GB GDDR5, AMD Radeon R9 Fury X    of 4 GB HBM are few best choices you can go with.





His budget is 16k INR and I'm pretty sure if he can afford a 980 Ti, he'll just buy a GTX 1080 instead. 

Do some market research before posting 

*img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/4390341_700b.jpg


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 30, 2016)

^^ LMAO


----------



## krish1997 (Sep 30, 2016)

nvidia gtx 750ti 10k would be the best budget graphics card available in market


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2016)

krish1997 said:


> nvidia gtx 750ti 10k would be the best budget graphics card available in market



Only if the year was 2015.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 1, 2016)

krish1997 said:


> nvidia gtx 750ti 10k would be the best budget graphics card available in market



I think RX 460, which costs less than 10k (the 2GB variant), beats 750Ti.


----------



## shambles (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. 
I stumbled upon this while browsing Buy Online | EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC GAMING ACX 2.0 Graphic Card 04G-P4-2974-KR | Price in Indi
Is this better than rx470?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Oct 1, 2016)

970 is last gen and absolutely terrible for DX12, try to stretch your budget for a 1060 or buy a RX 470.


----------



## sankalp.patil732 (Oct 10, 2016)

A variant of one of the most popular graphics cards around, the GTX 970 Gaming edition is a 1080p monster. You could even get away with gaming at 2,560 x 1,440, though you'll have to temper expectations when it comes to 4K.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 10, 2016)

1060 6GB will eat, chew and throw out 970.


----------



## shambles (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello guys. Sorry for the late reply but due to circumstances I had to delay my purchase. Have decided to buy Rx470 4gb. Which brand should I go for? Are there any offers(game bundled) around?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2016)

shambles said:


> Hello guys. Sorry for the late reply but due to circumstances I had to delay my purchase. Have decided to buy Rx470 4gb. Which brand should I go for? Are there any offers(game bundled) around?


Go with HIS RX 470 ICEQ X2 4GB @ 17.75k

Link: HIS GRAPHICS CARD RX 470 ICEQ X2 4GB DDR5 O

HIS is much better than Sapphire, since it has more phases. If ICEQ X2 Roaring is available get it than the normal HIS ICEQ X2 GPU.

ICEQ X2 Roaring has better overclocking ability and is also cheaper than Sapphire RX 470 Nitro+.

RMA for HIS is done by savera based in Kolkata.

OP can get the HIS GPUs from any of the branches located here:
Savera
HIS has 3 years warranty.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## shambles (Jan 1, 2017)

So I went to Savera's nehru place branch to get the card. Unfortunately they were only accepting cash payments. So then this happened.




Thank you guys for your help. Happy gaming and a happy new year.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2017)

What cost did u buy that ?


----------



## shambles (Jan 2, 2017)

I got it for 19k


----------



## iittopper (Jan 2, 2017)

shambles said:


> I got it for 19k



From nehru place ? which shop ?


----------



## shambles (Jan 2, 2017)

SMC international


----------

